# Bargain £3.99 buckets



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

I know some people know about the Wickes 30litre buckets, but this month they are only £3.99 each! 
Called plasterers buckets, they are a great size for wash buckets. 
Approx 42cm deep, 27 to 28 cm diameter at the base. I bought 2 at that price.


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

Orange buckets in B & Q are only £1.50 each !


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh bucket.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Clkrichard said:


> Orange buckets in B & Q are only £1.50 each !


Link? Picture?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Link? Picture?


google is your friend
http://www.diy.com/nav/rooms/indoor...ckets/B-and-Q-Orange-Bucket-12-Litre-10607581


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bal 30 litre Buckets. Topps Tiles. Also, £3.99.

They have litre markings up the side. 










http://www.toppstiles.co.uk/tprod8762/BAL-Mixing-Bucket.html


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Been meaning to go and get a couple of these. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh poop. I bought two at £5 each. My grit guards fit perfectly.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Here we go again! :wall::thumb:


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

Funnily enough I have never been remotely curious about how many litres of water are in my car wash bucket ! Not even enough to spend an extra £2.49 per bucket finding out !


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

However, when my shampoo says 2 capfuls with 4 litres of water. I get the right mix. 

No dried on shampoo stains for me


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

What about grit guards?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> What about grit guards?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Doubt wickes will sell those :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol. Of course. But will the ones I have fit?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Lol. Of course. But will the ones I have fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


I have two buckets from wickes (big white ones) and my guards fit right in. I bought my guards from a show I went to and they included two smaller buckets (much like the ones in b&q) so they must fit in there too.

Worth taking your guard down there if you're still unsure and make sure it fits :thumb:


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice find. I still lol at the £20 buckets.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

These buckets don't hold water as well as the 23 pound ones, and there's no stickers either lol, 8 quid for wash rinse or 50 quid wash rinse hmmmmmm


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree, you are just asking for scratches to be inflicted by using cheap buckets. People have spent a lot of time and effort into marketing these expensive buckets the least you could do is validate their thoughts that people will pay over the odds if you add a sticker to it. 

Personally I get my freebie huge buckets from anywhere that sells or makes food in bulk such as baker, deli, butcher etc they have those big white strong buckets they are always throwing out. The worst they can do is say no you're not having any.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dohnut said:


> i agree, you are just asking for scratches to be inflicted by using cheap buckets. People have spent a lot of time and effort into marketing these expensive buckets the least you could do is validate their thoughts that people will pay over the odds if you add a sticker to it.
> 
> Personally i get my freebie huge buckets from anywhere that sells or makes food in bulk such as baker, deli, butcher etc they have those big white strong buckets they are always throwing out. The worst they can do is say no you're not having any.


why does using hceap buckets mean scratches?

I need a new clear bucket for summer and onr but these are too deep as the amount of onr needs id be hitting the bottom of the buket each time


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

30lts of water take some shifting, I've got one but only fill it 3/4 full.... I'm getting old


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> why does using hceap buckets mean scratches?
> 
> I need a new clear bucket for summer and onr but these are too deep as the amount of onr needs id be hitting the bottom of the buket each time


I was being sarcastic, sorry thought it was obvious


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> why does using cheap buckets mean scratches?


Its all to do with the inner molecular make up of the plastic,cheap buckets dont have the bonding agent to keep the molecules together so they end up falling into the bucket then you pick them up onto your mitt

me i use the yellow cooking oil buckets the oil residue helps my mitt slide around the paint with ease


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

xlfive said:


> Its all to do with the inner molecular make up of the plastic,cheap buckets dont have the bonding agent to keep the molecules together so they end up falling into the bucket then you pick them up onto your mitt
> 
> me i use the yellow cooking oil buckets the oil residue helps my mitt slide around the paint with ease


Remind me how big these molecules of plastic are that are going to trash my paint as I wash from my cheap bucket ? They presumably dont exist in all the plastic containers, bottles, sprays for shampoos and other detailing products ?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

not just me then who misses things:wave:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> not just me then who misses things:wave:


no, but not many can miss the bl**ding obvious as well as you managed!! :lol::lol:

that was me having a chuckle at your expense,
no offence intended!!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Scoped this post this morning and luckily I've got a wickes just down the road so shot down there to check them out in the flesh and came home with two 

Great buckets, made well,feel pretty solid compared others I've had in the past and they are not brittle, pleasure to use....£7.98 well spent imo.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Clkrichard said:


> Remind me how big these molecules of plastic are that are going to trash my paint as I wash from my cheap bucket ? They presumably dont exist in all the plastic containers, bottles, sprays for shampoos and other detailing products ?


I assume you know a **** take when you see one


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my some people are gullible. lol
Im thinking of getting these big buckets. only thing is they are not going to fit in my sink to fill up, dont really want to trek up stairs to the bath.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yep!! the "sink/tap" interface often dictates what buckets to go for as well as price :doublesho 
up to now I've been more than happy to use my Orange B&Q buckets, 
but as I'm getting old and doddery I've found me "dipping" my wookie:doublesho into the wrong bucket a few times now, as I've only "mucky" & "clean" felt tipped into the bucket sides, so have decided to bite the bullet and splash out on a couple of Tops Tiles buckets, I'll let you all in on how I go on with them when I next wash a car!!


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

Whats the diameter at the bottom of the topps tiles buckets anyone? Wondering if the grit guards i have will fit, theyre not adjustable.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Yep!! the "sink/tap" interface often dictates what buckets to go for as well as price :doublesho
> up to now I've been more than happy to use my Orange B&Q buckets,
> but as I'm getting old and doddery I've found me "dipping" my wookie:doublesho into the wrong bucket a few times now, as I've only "mucky" & "clean" felt tipped into the bucket sides, so have decided to bite the bullet and splash out on a couple of Tops Tiles buckets, I'll let you all in on how I go on with them when I next wash a car!!


oh your poor old fool when your eyesight fades to the point you cant see your writing go back to B&Q and buy a black bucket

orange one soap..

Black one rinse....

Just mind you dont fall over the black bucket as its a bit harder to see and mind you dont loose it if you have a black tarmac drive

 :thumb: :wave:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Your right!! I've just been and bought the Tops Tiles £3.99 buckets at the grand price of £5.49!! :doublesho they have gone up!!  and because I "sent" someone, I.E. youngest Daughter, to get them and didn't want her thinking she had done something wrong, I have had to bite it!! but they are here now, so will go play tomorrow weather permitting, 



BTW as "she" got them any missing or exchanged buckets would be noticed instantly!!


----------

